# Do you need a logo?



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

hi there!

Do you need a logo do your profile picture, perhaps, or maybe for a website?

Fill out this form so I can make you one for free!

What is your logo about:
Does your logo feature a mascot e.g: The language-learning app called Duolingo has a green owl as the mascot. If you have one, tell me in detail who it is and if you want it featured in your logo:
What are the colours involved in your logo?:
Any text in your logo? If so, what font, size and where should it be?:
Other detail:


Other than that, I can make you a logo for free! 

Dr


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Example:


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Example:


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Those are cute!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Awesome Ducky! Purple is my favorite color!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> Awesome Ducky! Purple is my favorite color!


Wow I didn't know that lol I just thought lilac (sorta darkish) wait can you have sorta darkish doesn't ish mean sorta lol

Looked good with a cloud and your name.

And thank you!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

haha! I didn't know anyone besides myself even knew that "ish" can be a word by itself! Yes you can have sorta darkish lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Sylie said:


> haha! I didn't know anyone besides myself even knew that "ish" can be a word by itself! Yes you can have sorta darkish lol


Lol *giggles* I thought so, was just checking hehe


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Ish is a word


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yep, my mother says it all the time haha!


----------

